# Problem sending PMs



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Not sure why I get this but when replying to someones PMs - When I 'Preview' the message it's all fine but when I 'Submit' it the forum returns:

Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 503 This mail server requires authentication when attempting to send to a non-local e-mail address. Please check your mail client settings or contact your administrator to verify that the domain or address is defined for this server.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 152
File : smtp.php

Any ideas?


----------

